# Map of Members



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj gave me an idea when she said that she thought it would be cool for us to be able to map where we all are, so I took it upon myself to get us a Frappr map:

http://www.frappr.com/havaneseforum

It's basically a map application where different people can join the map to show their locations. I think it would be really helpful especially when we have play dates and/or know of something going on in the area, it's great to know who is around you. Or if you will be visiting an area, to see who lives there! It's free to join, so if you want to be added to the map, please do so!

Melissa, if you want me to take this down, I totally understand... let me know if you mind me starting this map.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great minds think alike, Carolina! I was thinking of posting this a couple of weeks ago, but got distracted before my trip.

In addition, if anyone would like to join a larger Havanese map, this one was started on one of the big e-mail groups. Havanese Owners Map You might find that there are more Havanese near you than you realized.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting that link, Kimberly! I didn't know that map existed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't think it has been very active since it got started and that was probably close to two years ago now. At least your map will be just for the Hav Forum people - that will make it easier to read and find people near to us.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a neat idea! 

Wanda


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I must get on and then put it on Sully's MySpace page for all his 4 legged friends to see! www.myspace.com/sullythehav


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> Marj gave me an idea when she said that she thought it would be cool for us to be able to map where we all are, so I took it upon myself to get us a Frappr map:
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/havaneseforum
> 
> ...


That's neat! I added us and you can see we're almost in Mexico <sigh>


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

we did this a while ago...here's the link to the original one.. there may be some other people on this one as well..

http://www.frappr.com/havaneseowners


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> I must get on and then put it on Sully's MySpace page for all his 4 legged friends to see! www.myspace.com/sullythehav


I just sent Sully a friend request!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mindy, Kimberly posted that link above too. I wasn't aware that there was a map for Hav owners, but at least this one will be only for forum people so, like Kimberly said, it will be easier to find each other.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just signed up - too cool . I agree Lina, it would be so cool to know where all our Hav friends live.


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Lina, what a great idea!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh this is great, I just added me and the boys. This map is going to be very helpful in planning my road trip next year.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Lina,

I just added us!

I loved looking at where everyone lives!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ that's a great idea! I just put Tori and me on there.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I added us too! What a fun idea!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We're there, I'll add photo later.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

lbkar said:


> Oh this is great, I just added me and the boys. This map is going to be very helpful in planning my road trip next year.


Smart idea!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT idea, Lina! GMTA  I thought of the frapper site as soon as I posted that message about having a Hav map, but I'd forgotten the link that Kimberly mentioned. I just checked there and it does look outdated. Seems like Ryan, Debbie and I are the only 3 Hav owners in Eastern Canada! LOL

I'm having trouble getting this new one you started, so will try again later. I love the idea of having the forum members here on a map. I think it's a cool thing! Thanks for starting it. 

O.k........ I'm in.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

I added us to both those maps. Jan said "see us near Mexico"; and now you see us at the Canada border. I did location at our preferred 2nd home, where we're at every other week (and away from the Internet)... some day to be full time.

Good idea and maybe if I remember I'll bump the thread occasionally -- or would Melissa consider this as a service "sticky" at top of CoffeeShopForum? I like it... but then, I'm a cartographer.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello Lina, I don't know what the problem is, but it states the map has no members.......and then it randomly shows all these people that are definitely not on our forum hahaha
I have a frappr map for my dutch hav forum too, and left of that map, you can see all the members and scroll through it and then the locations are shown.....
So why am I not seeing that with havaneseforum frappr map?
take care, 
Suzanne


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh weird - I don't see anyone on the Hav Forum map either. Did it all get deleted?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The last time I was on, there were a ton of us on the map. I just checked and NO one is there!! boo hoo


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Funny thing is, if not all the others, at least I should be on there as I only just signed up! So hopefull Lina, as the admin of the map could check it out....especially all those strangers I keep seeing on the map.....

Though the gallery is still there, it shows 26 pictures....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm looking into it right now. I'm not sure what happened. The photos are all there, as Suzanne mentioned, so I'm not really sure why the members disappeared. :suspicious: Very weird.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmmmm, this is confusing! I added myself but I couldn't find anyone else?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I think I added my self LOL Marie what part of OK do you live in I use to live in Cement a few years back LOL but I wont go there on how I got thereound:ound:but it was all GOOD:biggrin1:


----------

